# satelite/cable tv through internet



## pokenose (Oct 10, 2008)

hi guys, do any of you use any satelite receivers/cable tv that connect to the internet and allow you to watch american channels for a better price than showtime/hbo? if yes, how is the reception and how much did you pay for it? i know it might be illegal to use anything but etilsalat/showtime but they are way too expensive and the programs still are not what you see on american tv. thanks!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you have family back home, check into getting a sling box. 

There are work arounds to get to hulu and other sites that stream television.


----------

